# flash auto-resizing is not working



## buganini (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.masteringphysics.com's flash-based formula editor auto-resizes to fit content size
but it is not working on FreeBSD, and this is annoying, it's difficult to edit fractions.

I try to use it on:
Native firefox-3.6,1 with nspluginwrapper-1.3.0_3
Native opera-10.10.20091120_1 with opera-linuxplugins-10.00.20090830
linux-firefox-devel-3.5.8_1

none of them worked. and in old days, firefox-3.0.x with old nspluginwrapper didn't work either.

my uname -ai:

```
FreeBSD Zeta.twbbs.org 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #1: Fri Mar 26 03:42:08 CST 2010     [email]root@Zeta.twbbs.org[/email]:/usr/obj
/usr/src/sys/ZETA  i386 Zeta
```


does anyone know how to solve this problem?


----------



## buganini (May 4, 2010)

This problem seems to be solved by upgrading Xorg to 7.5


----------

